# Leesville lake monster eye



## got me hooked

My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


----------



## icebucketjohn

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## laynhardwood

Tank!


----------



## Shortdrift

Great catch. I believe Leesville produced the previous record now held by Antrim


----------



## Hatchetman

Shortdrift said:


> Great catch. I believe Leesville produced the previous record now held by Antrim


Not Leesville, Clendenning....


----------



## Salamander

Awesome catch!! Beautiful!


----------



## heidlers

Nice fish! I ran across a nearly dead fish on the surface about that size about 2yrs ago at Leesville while musky fishing. It, too, had been the largest on I had ever seen. Clearly, there is a population of good sized Saugeyes there.


----------



## got me hooked

heidlers said:


> Nice fish! I ran across a nearly dead fish on the surface about that size about 2yrs ago at Leesville while musky fishing. It, too, had been the largest on I had ever seen. Clearly, there is a population of good sized Saugeyes there.


I'll be back to see if we can get another.


----------



## caseyroo

Great fish!


----------



## JamesF

That's a good fish! My brother keeps wanting to go to Leesville.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hatchetman said:


> Not Leesville, Clendenning....


Not clendening or leesville-alum creek caught bye brian bang....
At least the one before the antrim record


----------



## Saugeyefisher

And wow what a monster


----------



## AtticaFish

got me hooked said:


> I'll be back to see if we can get another.


Yep, you are in trouble now. Will be spending many hours searching for another fish that size. That is a beast.


----------



## JamesF

Saugeye, seem to be able to adapt and grow to be very big! My thoughts are that they, may be living in an area with little fishing pressure, until they put on the feed bag and follow the bait fish. I have fished some lakes that have a limited population of walleye and every now and then, some one catches one and its a pretty good size. Central Ohio, appears to have a good Saugeye population, and produces some Huge ones. I look to see another record breaking fish soon. I'm not that close to get out on a regular basis to get the opportunity to fish enough for a pattern. For those who are able, I wish you good fishing!


----------



## Eyeseekerr

Leesville lake thru the ice. 10#5oz


----------



## Hatchetman

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not clendening or leesville-alum creek caught bye brian bang....
> At least the one before the antrim record


All I was saying is Clendenning had the record, Leesville never held it, although I am sure there are a few monsters in there


----------



## Mr. Whiskers

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


Nice!


----------



## nuttycrappie

Awesome catch Congratulations on your monster.


----------



## Buick Riviera

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


Nice!


----------



## paintmedics

That is a beautiful catch ,,congrats


----------



## c. j. stone

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test.


No doubt a "lifetime" fish! Just curious, why would he be fishing with that outfit when he could possibly catch a muskie or saugeye of those proportions??(that said, I did once gaff a 10# eye for a guy at Milton thru the ice using a similar rig!)


----------



## dlancy

Beautiful fish there! Leesville holds a special place in my heart because my family had a cottage in Rockwood park until I was in college. I've made it down there to fish a few times this year with a work buddy and just had a blast. My pops is coming in town this weekend from AZ and the game plan is to take him ice fishing somewhere in Northeast Ohio if we can get some decent ice by Saturday. Was trying to think of a backup plan in case this fails and figured it would be cool to take a drive down to Leesville with him and reminisce of the old times. With that in mind, I would love to cast for a few saugeye while we are there if its not locked up with this freeze coming. Can anyone comment on any good shoreline access to find any saugeye? I figured the dam area would be a good place to start. Not looking for any honey holes, just a place we could maybe find some fish. Thanks for any help in advance! You can send me a dm if wanted. Tight lines


----------



## Freyedaddy

Nice fish, good eatin right there!


----------



## c. j. stone

DL, probably ok to fish the discharge(below the dam). Every lake I've heard of with saugeye, someone finds a place to fish downstream. Seems fish are always below in the streams/rivers and congregate near there(Tappan and Atwood come to mind.) Jigs and minnows should get er done. As far as ice fishing, a mite early to be safe on the more Southern lakes.


----------



## dlancy

Thanks CJ! I’ve never thought about fishing below there, but it could be a good option. It’s been awhile since I have been on that side of the lake, but it could be worth checking out. Ya not going to try and Ice any of the southern lakes, would stay in the akron area and hit some bays that have locked up first and built a little ice. Appreciate the response!


----------



## Trucked

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


Soooo you put her back to reproduce, right???


----------



## wallen34

trucked said:


> Soooo you put her back to reproduce, right???


Lolz...joking right?


----------



## laynhardwood

I hope it’s a joke lol. Hybrids are about 99% sterile.


----------



## wallen34

laynhardwood said:


> I hope it’s a joke lol. Hybrids are about 99% sterile.


Exactly.


----------



## DHower08

laynhardwood said:


> I hope it’s a joke lol. Hybrids are about 99% sterile.


False up to approx 35% of saugeyes are capable of reproducing


----------



## TheShoreman

DHower08 said:


> False up to approx 35% of saugeyes are capable of reproducing


how many of those 35% reproducing are large old female eyes? I’d say about 1% total. As most fish get older there reproductive efficiency diminishes. On another note you gotta love those fisherman that treat every fish like it’s a rare golden trout from a spring in Colorado! Ya don’t hear anyone giving any grief on here for not keeping their fish why should anyone hear any grief over keeping?


----------



## Ghost410

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


WOW nice catch... can't wait till March/April for the walleye run in Detroit River.


----------



## got me hooked

Eyeseekerr said:


> Leesville lake thru the ice. 10#5oz


Looks promising. Hope to get back out there and try through the ice myself.


----------



## got me hooked

c. j. stone said:


> No doubt a "lifetime" fish! Just curious, why would he be fishing with that outfit when he could possibly catch a muskie or saugeye of those proportions??(that said, I did once gaff a 10# eye for a guy at Milton thru the ice using a similar rig!)



He just didn't want to change poles. Luckily he was able to work the drag.


----------



## DHower08

TheShoreman said:


> how many of those 35% reproducing are large old female eyes? I’d say about 1% total. As most fish get older there reproductive efficiency diminishes. On another note you gotta love those fisherman that treat every fish like it’s a rare golden trout from a spring in Colorado! Ya don’t hear anyone giving any grief on here for not keeping their fish why should anyone hear any grief over keeping?


I agree but a fish of that size is very old. I kept one just under 10# and ate it. The 15 to 20s do eat alot better any ways. But back on track yes a saugeye of a lifetime


----------



## Ted BATWINSKI

Nice fish congrats


----------



## EnonEye

Wow, NICE! Bet your buddy had to burn those pants he pooped in That means there will definitely be a state record swimming round in there come spawn time.


----------



## Seasport

got me hooked said:


> My buddy caught this Friday night on a vibee on a ice fishing pole with 4lb test casting toward shore and then jigging close to the boat. Came in at 28" and a little over 9lbs. Biggest Saugeye I've ever seen.


----------



## terryna

Awesome catch!! Beautiful!


----------



## Trucked

Shortdrift said:


> Great catch. I believe Leesville produced the previous record now held by Antrim


Shortie, R U saying there are Saugeye in Antrim?


----------



## KAROL HENSEL

LOOKIN FOR FISHNFOOL6369 HE HAS AIRWAVE PEDISTALS FOR SALE I WOULD LIKE TO PURCHASE PLS FWD E MAIL THANKS [email protected]


----------



## GET THE NET!

caseyroo said:


> Great fish!


way to go! its a big,n.


----------

